# Coat staining on white dogs



## cpm6161

Hello,

I have a 5 year old white german shepherd. She has had urinary problems recently and it has been staining her coat. She is completely white and the stains are darkening areas of her coat especially underbody and hips. Does any one have any advice on how to remove these stains and get her white coat back? Is it ok to trim or buzz her coat to get it to the surface? I have given her baths with whitening shampoo but doesn't really seem to help.

I appreciate any advice! Thanks

Chris


----------



## Graco22

No shampoo is going to remove urine stains, unfortunately. If its an ongoing issue with her, I would probably opt to shave the area that is getting peed on short, to keep her skin dry and easy to wipe up. If its a resolved issue, I would recommend just letting it shed out. Trimming it shorter is not going to be a pretty look..uglier than the staining...


----------



## Raggs

Graco22 said:


> No shampoo is going to remove urine stains, unfortunately. If its an ongoing issue with her, I would probably opt to shave the area that is getting peed on short, to keep her skin dry and easy to wipe up. If its a resolved issue, I would recommend just letting it shed out. Trimming it shorter is not going to be a pretty look..uglier than the staining...


I agree. There is no magical treatment that will get urine stains off of a dogs coat. You just simply have to wait for it to shed it off or you can shave it off. Shaving it may look funny, but it's one of the only 2 options.

Or the best way, clean the dog right after if pees on itself. That will help solve other problems as well.


----------



## Pai

Whitening shampoo has to be used regularly for a while to work fully. For really 'set in' stains like you have, though, it would be best to shave it and then regularly wash the area and use the whitening shampoo on a schedule after that.


----------



## cpm6161

I have heard of a mixture that you can make at home involving diluted peroxide. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Raggs

theres a mix you can make using peroxide, but it's not for coloring problems.. it's for skunk problems... 1 tsp dawn 1/3 cup baking soda and 3% peroxide solution.. 

for peroxide to work to whiten the hair it needs to be more than the 3% you can find in stores and if you do use it, be sure NOT to get the skin.. It can cause a major irritation.


----------



## Westhighlander

I have found this shampoo gets my dog really white and removes all stains.

http://www.ez-groom.com/catalog/cry....html?osCsid=bd6090c3d8a8ccb22de775cd1b7a22b7


----------



## Best*In*Show

Thanks for that info, Westhighlander. I'm definitely going to try that for Ruby's beard.


----------



## Graco22

EZ Groom Crystal White is by far the best whitening/stain remover I have ever used, and I have used TONS. It isn't a bluing shampoo, (masks the stains and yellow colors)but an enzyme activated stain removing shampoo. Make sure to follow the dilution ratios, and mix it with the hottest water that is safe. The hot water is what activates the enzymes. Good stuff.


----------



## FidoTheYorkie

I use a tear stain remover called Johnson's Diamond Eyes, it takes away all stains from the coat.
I use it to take away the tear stains on my dog, and it can also be used to take away urine stain's and every other stains  

You can probably get this at a pet store, if not you can buy it on Ebay  

Diamond Eyes works really well, i use it daily on my dog to remove tear stains.


----------



## Sammgirl

We usually used bluing to get the keesies coats brighter. It's not toxic, but you do have to be careful with it, because it does stain bathtubs like crazy.


----------



## Westhighlander

I just washed my westie yestderday with the ez-groom shampoo. She's sparkling!  It really does work, give it a try. I've tried others and this is by far the best. No I do not work for the company.


----------



## Graco22

Its great stuff, really, and its not a bluing shampoo, so it doesn't just deposit blue to reflect light and make you think you are seeing whiter...Its removes stains. Make sure to dilute it with HOT water, or you won't see the best results. The hot water activates the enzymes. Oh, it works best to let it soak about 10 minutes too, for those really tough stains.


----------



## ariesram77

I have heard of using woollite on rabbits to get stains out of their fur, I dont know how well it would work on a dog. Hope it helps


----------



## DalmatianLover

Hi there, I am having this same problem with my Dalmatian, did you ever find a way to remove these stains, I know how you must of felt, with the bathing and trying to do anything to remove them. as so im I, if you have any advice on how to remove the stains or help shed my dalmatians coat faster, I wouldn't shave my dalmatian ever, since it will ruin her coat, and she will go fluffy in them areas.


----------



## So Cavalier

Does the EZ groom shampoo affect the other colors as well? My agility girl is blenheim. The vast amount of her coat is white and could use some brightening. I don't want to bleach out the red portions though as her color is not as deep a red as my other blenheim.


----------



## Graco22

You can use the Crystal White safely on ANY color. It has no dyes, bleach, etc in it. It is an enzymatic stain remover, activated when heated up or mixed with hot water. It will brighten and remove stains from any color, without affecting the natural colors.


----------



## Keechak

Hawkeye has some staining on his neck fur from lark grabbing him when they are playing, will the Crystal white shampoo get rid of this?


----------



## Graco22

Keechak said:


> Hawkeye has some staining on his neck fur from lark grabbing him when they are playing, will the Crystal white shampoo get rid of this?


If anything will, Crystal White will. For bad stains, use it full strength, but heat it in the microwave first, let it cool just enough to safely use, and leave it sit for 15-20 minutes before rinsing. For really bad stains, use a human hair dryer on warm to keep the area warm and the enzymes activated. Always condition after, as it can be drying. It is not a shampoo for weekly bathing...but fine for every month if you condition afterwards. Use a different shampoo for other baths if you bath more than monthly.


----------



## LouRivII

Westhighlander said:


> I have found this shampoo gets my dog really white and removes all stains.
> 
> http://www.ez-groom.com/catalog/cry....html?osCsid=bd6090c3d8a8ccb22de775cd1b7a22b7


Can you provide the name of the product? The link you originally posted does not work; site down.


----------



## DaySleepers

I'm afraid the poster you're replying to hasn't been active here in over a decade. I'm closing this thread to further replies since it's more than eleven years old, but do feel free to post a new thread if you want to start a current discussion asking about these products! You'll get a lot more replies that way.


----------

